
TechStars Startup Ignighter Raises $1.2 Million For Group Dating - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/15/techstars-startup-ignighter-raises-12-million-for-group-dating/
======
fallentimes
I actually kinda like this idea. Groups usually make things less awkward.
Unless we're talking orgies.

------
Arubis
Fantastic idea, but like all dating sites, starting from scratch in terms of
userbase will be tough. A quick search shows a total of six "groups" near me,
and I'm in a major metro area.

Hope they can attract enough attention from a Match.com-alike to get bought
outright.

------
Allocator2008
They need to associate themselves with the Disco movement of the late 70's.
That is the general idea. Yuppie "groups" going to trendy places like Studio
54, and meeting up with other "groups". Perhaps letting trendy (upscale)
nightclubs to advertise or interface on their portal would be a good idea.
Like let a "group" book a room at a club listed on the site. I support the
disco movement in principle, or more precisely, I support its revival. But a
fuzzy definition like "group dating" doesn't really get me on the love train.

